# Potassium Permanganate Dip



## Spud (Jul 24, 2010)

The only Potassium Permanganate I can get locally is a Jungle Labs PP solution at the local LFS and Summit Brand PP at Ace Hardware.

The problem is neither one says anything about the PP concentration %. I called up Summit Brands and they said their product is between 60-100% PP. They won't say exactly how much as it is their trade secret.

So has anyone used the Jungle Labs solution or the Summit Brands product from Ace Hardware?

Jungle Labs PP from Fosters&Smith
Jungle Labs Clear Water

Summit Brand PP from Ace Hardware
Summit Brands PF65N POTASSIUM PERMANGNATE 5#


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I bought a couple pounds of PP in bulk from a chemical dealer. I just use a pinhead in a bucket with some water. Not too scientific but it works for me


----------



## Spud (Jul 24, 2010)

MediaHound said:


> I bought a couple pounds of PP in bulk from a chemical dealer. I just use a pinhead in a bucket with some water. Not too scientific but it works for me


So did you just judge the dosage by the color of the water? I read the water has to be pink to dark purple.

I called up Jungle Labs asking about the % of PP in their Clear Water product, and they too won't divulge that info, saying it is trade secret.


----------



## AtRandom (Sep 11, 2010)

I thought the water changes color depending on the amount of organics being oxidized (or whatever its called?). If you are doing a fish dip, I'm not sure if it should change much color at all. I may be sorely mistaken and need guidance in this department as I need to use this chem soon.
I'm trying to find this product as well, sounds like I have to find an Ace Hardware, as Lowe's doesn't sell it. I may try walmart as well.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

walmart up here in chicago doesnt carry it, i had to get it from farm and fleet, tractor supply can special order it as well.


----------



## AtRandom (Sep 11, 2010)

Yesterday I went to the next town south of here to an Ace Hardware, and they said they didn't have it stocked and would only order a box of 6 products at $14, which I would have to buy ALL of. No way.
Today I went south again to their tiny, but awesome, fish store which gave me a $10 discout + free bag of bulk aquarium salt in trade for a cup (or 2?) of crystalwort that I collected/cleaned/cultivated. I asked if they had Potassium Permanganate and they gave me this ancient 10 oz. (283g) powder:
*Jungle Pond (TM)
ANCHORS AWAY (TM)*
-Removes anchor worms and other fish parasites.

*Directions (Summary):* Use one level teaspoon for each 200 gallons...don't poor directly onto plants...stir the pond until the purplish color mixes thoroughly..No need to remove plants or snails when used according to label directions..remove activated carbon during use.

But...Double-You-Tee-Eff (wtf), they have no ingredients listed? Their phone-line is $2/1st min, $1/min thereafter. It's a purple/black gritty/crystal powder that is caked (I assume some moisture got into this cap b/c its so old). Is this the same thing as "Jungle Labs PP," Spud? I'm curious if this is potassium permanganate or not. If it is, I have quite a bit of use for this, if not, I'm most likely going to be wasting/killing stuff if I use it. Thanks for any info.
Regards,
Craig

Edit:


WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> walmart up here in chicago doesnt carry it, i had to get it from farm and fleet, tractor supply can special order it as well.


My best (non)scientific solution would be to take a few pictuers of the bottle and the contents under several lighting conditions and maybe you could tell me if _looks_ the same as what you have?


----------

